# Fox Squirrel



## FLQuacker (Mar 11, 2020)

Lots of em around the pine plantations a few miles away...this one should up last fall and chose to hang around. When I first saw him, the other greys gave him plenty of room. Now I see they tolerate him/her. Probably 3 times as big as its cousins. They're protected here in FL

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Ray D (Mar 12, 2020)

We don’t see them very often in oak trees. I remember when we could take two a day during squirrel season. We have definitely started seeing them more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 12, 2020)

They are all over the place here. What we don't see anymore are mountain boomers.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 19, 2020)

@Eric Rorabaugh 
Saw my first “fairydiddle” of the spring yesterday!
You live in fairydiddle territory!
Most of the yankees, southerners, Michiganders, and other rifraff on this site wouldn’t know one if they saw it, but you might!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 19, 2020)

Really! I haven't seen one in a while. Don't know what happened to them in this area.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 19, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Really! I haven't seen one in a while. Don't know what happened to them in this area.


They are pretty much confined to southestern WV and western Virginia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 19, 2020)

Ralph Muhs said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh
> Saw my first “fairydiddle” of the spring yesterday!
> You live in fairydiddle territory!
> Most of the yankees, southerners, Michiganders, and other rifraff on this site wouldn’t know one if they saw it, but you might!


Hey all you other rifraff I think these backwood folks are talking about these cute lil squirrels

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Maverick (May 19, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Hey all you other rifraff I think these backwood folks are talking about these cute lil squirrels



OHHHHHHH, so *that *is a "fairydiddle"..... not where my mind went..... so thanks for setting the record straight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------

